# No spaghetti, sorry



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Topic-Just to get you interested but sphagetti is probably a no no. Are there antispasmodic foods which relieve trapped wind. I would like to hear personal experiences please because it is a tricky problem and I will believe only experience. Or any other foods which cause you less trapped gas


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Dairy is a common cause of gas. I used to have a lot before I stopped eating it.Also sugar malabsorption can cause gas, so you could try eliminating all sugars if you haven't already. Just before I figured out I'm sensitive to fructose I was starting to bloat from it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Julia37.Fructose is a big culprit I know Any anti spasmodic foods?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Percocet.Oh, that's not a food. Sorry.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

LOL. Personal experience, Huh?That reminds me let's add alcohol to the list


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Do you mean alcohol IS an antispasmodic or that it ISN'T?My experience has been that it causes spasms. But I'm not normal


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Mike, You'r a very funny guy! Everyone, our Gut is not "Normal" this is why we are here. bonniei, the food that never gives me gas or spasms is rice. I mix brown and white rice for breakfest every morning.To jazz it up i scramble one egg and one egg white and put it over the rice. I know it does not sound very apealing, but without Lotronex i have no choice.If i ate anything else first thing in the morning i would be messed up for the rest of the day. Give rice a try, what you got to lose? Good Luck! MALI


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks mali.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Scrambled eggs and rice. And MALI says I am a funny guy?







At least MALI did not do what my dad always did which just used to gross me out:Ketchup and eggs.(LAWDY Daddy don't make me watch you eat that GAG-A-RAMA!!!!!)







MNL


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Don't knock the rice, Mike.Of course I only put ketchup on it in my dreams. MALI


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HEY!I LIKE ketchup and eggs!! Just like salsa and eggs only not as spicy.Guess I won't order any eggs around you, Mike...







Hugs,Lisa


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

**GAK**


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Don't knock the rice, Mike"Oh no don't get me wrong...potato is kiss of death for me...I eat rice at least x5 weekly. Its the egg-rice combo I am having a hard time envisioning. Well, don't knock it if ya ain't tried it, I guess, would be the polite thing to do.







"I LIKE ketchup and eggs!! Just like salsa and eggs only not as spicy."Lisa, keep in mind not only that I live in SE Florida, the northern province of South America, but am married-into the culture as well. So I have had the, uh, gut wrenching experience of witnessing "huevos con salsa" being consumed in mass quantities more than I care to recall. In fact "huevo con anything which will make a ******'s stomach turn" is a common sight down here.While it may make my stomach go







I will defend your right to eat it!Just not at the same table as me ok?







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh, so its separate tables now, eh???!!!OK, for the pleasure of your company, I will order something different if we ever eat at a restaurant together.(I've seen huevos con everything too, being raised in Southern California too- but I still like it! LOL)So are you OK with just omelets, no ketchup?Hugs







,Lisa


----------

